# Vaping Fallacies, Lies, and outright untruths...



## Hardtail1969 (23/12/16)

So, i know i am not the only one who has been exposed to the public and their immense appetite for spreading falsehoods and untruths and disinformation about vaping and the risks supposedly inherent in their use...

Am i the only one that gets that "huisgenoot/NG Kerk Tannie/Sis you stinker" feeling when i run into these people, and i have to spend 30 mins trying to correct their perceptions, only to feel like i should check myself for horns and a tail?

Let's here from all of you, what is your favorite or least enjoyable experience had with a member of this misinformed and anti vape squad out there?

My fav is still the popcorn lung story... i actually once got this at a local nu metro, so me, being a bit of a wit, put a mouthfull of popcorn in before replying...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Calvinh (23/12/16)

I get it a lot from stinkie smokers saying "You know that's worse than smoking right?" this usually follows with some educational chatting but majority of the time i think if they are not wanting to quit smoking they will want to continue believing these bad things about vaping as it comforts them why not to quit? Will continue though to try convert those that seem interested / wanting to quit and chat with me.

Also the odd looks from the tannies make me smile can only imagine what is going through their heads.   one lady the other day just walked past me and said "CANCER" and got in her car and left  i guess with all new/newer technology and advancements there will ALWAYS be negativity associated around it because as a species the majority of us do not like change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (23/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Will continue though to try convert those that seem interested / wanting to quit and chat with me.



I was one of those people until 2 vapers at work, who went through a lot of light hearted 'abuse' at my hands converted me. Don't lose heart. The cloud shall prevail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, i know i am not the only one who has been exposed to the public and their immense appetite for spreading falsehoods and untruths and disinformation about vaping and the risks supposedly inherent in their use...
> 
> Am i the only one that gets that "huisgenoot/NG Kerk Tannie/Sis you stinker" feeling when i run into these people, and i have to spend 30 mins trying to correct their perceptions, only to feel like i should check myself for horns and a tail?
> 
> ...



Oh JC don't even get me started up on this one....

All the times I have heard I am going to die of water on the lungs and I have to tell them the whole story and explain to them and then some of them have the audacity to ask me when I became a doctor. (While they are telling me shit they read online and not seeing the irony in the fact that they are not doctors, nor did they actually try and find out anything themselves other than reading a shitty fake news article on dumbook)

I have given up, at times I even tell people to just piss off now instead of trying to reason with them.

Worst is when a smoker tells you vaping is worse for you than smoking...


DENIAL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mavric69 (23/12/16)

dude, if i post what i want to post as a reply it will take me about 2hrs to type this shit out... ignorance is bliss man... i was taught that there are no such thing as stupid people or a stupid question... my teachers were so wrong lol... im at the point where i listen to the dribble that spews out their mouths, laugh and just ask "how are u even still alive at this point" and walk away... 

i know we supposed to educate and wake these ignorant idiots up, but hell, we can only take so much of it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, i know i am not the only one who has been exposed to the public and their immense appetite for spreading falsehoods and untruths and disinformation about vaping and the risks supposedly inherent in their use...
> 
> Am i the only one that gets that "huisgenoot/NG Kerk Tannie/Sis you stinker" feeling when i run into these people, and i have to spend 30 mins trying to correct their perceptions, only to feel like i should check myself for horns and a tail?
> 
> ...


IDK. I find the reception really good from general public. People seem to enjoy the smell and that is a key factor in swaying perception.

Do yourself a fave: stop cloud chasing in public. Just make it look less intense man. Smaller toots hold them in longer exhale slowly. Many benefits like reduced juice consumption. 

Clouds are for home. As long as one does not cloud it up people are cool.

I made a mistake last week, was alone in the smoking section and chucked two 140w clouds. Next people to rock up were scared to walk in man. The dude opened the door to fits if fake coughing demanding to know what I am smoking.

Apologised to him for getting carried away at which point the smell of my juice had him interested. After I showed them it also works without huge clouds they were interested enough to open up the Vape Cartel website right there in restaurant. 

All about how you present it man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

I mean stupidity is going down. Just that as a vaper I was just as stupid as Joe Public at one point. No use calling people ignorant while being ignorant oneself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (23/12/16)

I've just gotten to the point where I don't even engage people like that, I just turn around and do something else. 

If someone is genuinely interested then I'll be more than willing to chat to them and help them out but people who are in the popcorn lung and water on the lungs camp only want to justify the fact they are smoking and no amount of arguing with these guys are going to do any good. 

I 100% agree with @Mustrum Ridcully here. I keep my pico with a little goblin on for my out and about traveling, I'll keep the cloud chucking for home. Even In an outdoor area your clouds covering the table next door to you is being quite insensitive and please for the love of beer don't cloud up the entrance to the pick and pay while walking around the mall. That just leaves a bad impression for everyone.


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I mean stupidity is going down. Just that as a vaper I was just as stupid as Joe Public at one point. No use calling people ignorant while being ignorant oneself.



Agree, a lot of us were smokers, and the legit dangers of that have been well documented but we still did it, so does come across as some what hypocritical to be so angry towards people who don't vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/12/16)

Either way, an old friend's father once said, "Who wants to die with a perfect pair of lungs?" 

Other than that, I've gotten the Evil Eye on occasion and folks coughing at me. Arme dinge, weet niks nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/12/16)

Some perfect replies on here... i would love to read them as a book of short stories, because some are truly epic

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (23/12/16)

There are no pills for stupidity. I just ignore the haters now. I am tired of trying to convince people to stop smoking and to vape. If someone approaches me and shows an interest, I will gladly help.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

I suppose anything out of the ordinary that you do will draw some negative remarks and dire warnings of impending doom. I'm sure people who follow banting have been told that Noakes is a fraudster and that they are putting their health at risk. There is a lot of misinformation out there, not only because the media summarise scientific studies inaccurately but because science itself is on a perpetual learning curve and is then also tainted by funding interests. There is quite a long list of foodstuffs which have been 'proven' to both cause and prevent cancer.

People are generally busybodies who know what really happens because they read it in You/Huisgenoot or hear it from friends. I used to work for the national broadcaster many years ago, and it always surprised me how members of the public knew more about my job than I did. I was told with absolute conviction by people that my job involved sitting in front of a vast bank of monitors, spying on people in their homes. I must have missed that part of my job but I defer to their greater knowledge.

Another classic I heard was from a bloke who urged me not to fill in the census form. According to him, "govt use the forms to find out who has DSTV, then they sell this info to criminal gangs so that they can come and steal your decoder." Yes, criminal gangs need a database to tell them whether you have a DSTV decoder or not. Because, you know, looking for the ruddy great DSTV dish in plain sight on the roof would require too much intelligence. Honestly, it's a wonder that some people can muster the brainpower required to dress themselves in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BaD Mountain (23/12/16)

I recently moved to Upington and stayed with my sister and her husband for the first few weeks. 

One morning while getting ready to go to work my brother-in-law come to me with a huge grin on his face. Their domestic worker had just pulled him aside and told him that she is concerned about me, this is what she told him "Meneer, ek is baie bekommered oor jou vrou se broer. Ek dink hy rook Tik, hy blaas sulke groot valms."  Bless her heart, she had the best of intentions. 

I showed her my mods and DIY kit and explained vaping to her, she was so relieved.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Agree, a lot of us were smokers, and the legit dangers of that have been well documented but we still did it, so does come across as some what hypocritical to be so angry towards people who don't vape.


Oh for sure. We have to justify bad habits or feel like bad people. Just enjoy being more evolved mate. Generation Snowflake does tend to get upset at everything too so bear them no mind.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

Hmmmm... @Feliks Karp you actually bring up an interesting point. Non smokers seem waaaay less bothered with vaping than smokers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (23/12/16)

Biggest lie I've heard about vaping is that it's cheaper than smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Oh for sure. We have to justify bad habits or feel like bad people. Just enjoy being more evolved mate. Generation Snowflake does tend to get upset at everything too so bear them no mind.


And generation special snowflake are the worst...

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

The look people get when they are about to tell you that vaping is worse than smoking:




The look they get, two seconds later, when I tell them to stop talking kak:




The look they get, 45 minutes later, as I repeat the results of Dr Farsalinos' latest study for their benefit:




The look they get, an hour and a half later, when I tell them how to look up the MSDS sheets on Vanilla Swirl, and explain how to change a 50/50 premix to 70/30:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## The_Ice (23/12/16)

Truly I believe we need to demand that there be an exclusive vaping area in restaurants/bars where no stinkies are allowed and where we won't bother the general public. Can you imagine a tiny Vape meet in every place you go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

RichJB said:


> The look people get when they are about to tell you that vaping is worse than smoking:
> 
> View attachment 79570
> 
> ...


I cant decide how to rate this post: funny or WIN!... should be a total epicness rating you made my day.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> And generation special snowflake are the worst...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I actually saw a LEGIT Facebook post bemoaning how unfair it is that only people with skills in a certain task get certain jobs, and how there is no place in modern society for such discrimination... I will go look it up the comments were priceless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

It is my service to the vaping community. I figure that if people tell you it's worse than smoking and you just ignore them or answer in five seconds, they'll keep harassing every vaper they meet. If you corner them and bend their ear for two hours, they will never dare approach another vaper ever again for fear of a similar response.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I actually saw a LEGIT Facebook post bemoaning how unfair it is that only people with skills in a certain task get certain jobs, and how there is no place in modern society for such discrimination... I will go look it up the comments were priceless.


Well thats what happens when diddums gets a trophy for scoring 5 own goals in their soccer team...or for participation...cos all kids are winners right

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

RichJB said:


> The look people get when they are about to tell you that vaping is worse than smoking:
> 
> View attachment 79570
> 
> ...



Winner winner @RichJB !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

